# Testing pics



## steveray (Dec 26, 2012)

See if I figured this out.....


----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2012)

Sweet.....Now I can see if I can keep up with the Iceman......


----------



## ICE (Dec 26, 2012)

cool......


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2012)

ok how did you do it??


----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2012)

Had to sign up for photobucket....then you click on the image code and paste it into the text box here...



			
				cda said:
			
		

> ok how did you do it??


----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2012)

Or are you asking how anyone could pull that many NM through a conduit?.....


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2012)

How to post a better picture

Thanks


----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2012)

IT TOOK ME LONGER TO GET AROUND TO signing up for PB than it did to figure out the posting.....PB gives you multiple options like http, img, pic......I used the IMG option  I believe....


----------



## north star (Dec 26, 2012)

*=  +  +  =*

Thanks for the info and the pic.....Now, ...about the number of NM

conductors in the pvc......What's up with that?



*+  =  =  +*


----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2012)

What do you mean? It's existing!....Says the electrician.....



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *=  +  +  =*Thanks for the info and the pic.....Now, ...about the number of NM
> 
> conductors in the pvc......What's up with that?
> 
> ...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2012)

DSCN2080_zpsc28a351b.jpg photo by mtlogcabin | Photobucket" target="_blank">

If it worked this is why we do let let firefighters do sprinkler inspections


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay what did I do wrong on the second post that the image did not directly post?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2012)

YAY!....Sprinklers for open web trusses!....I would have to go to the truss guide on that one, as far as drilling the web, I know it wouldn't be allowed, but Iam not sure on fastener limitations.....

[/i]



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

>


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2012)

IMG post picture

HTML post link

Correct?


----------



## ICE (Dec 27, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> IMG post pictureHTML post link
> 
> Correct?


HTML at Photobucket produces this:





It doesn't do anything....even if I copy and paste in a Google search.  At Photobucket it says that the HTML choice is for websites and blogs.  I'm not much of a computer wiz so I don't understand the difference.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 27, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> IMG post pictureHTML post link
> 
> Correct?


Correct!

Francis


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 27, 2012)

HTML will do something if you saved it with a name and an HTM file extension (.HTM) and loaded it into your browser but what you usually do with that string is paste it in another HTML document.


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 27, 2012)

BTW the target="blank" option is what lets you "X" out of the picture and return where you started instead of closing the whole page.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 27, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *=  +  +  =*Thanks for the info and the pic.....Now, ...about the number of NM
> 
> conductors in the pvc......What's up with that?
> 
> ...


Look at  Note #2 to Tables in Chapter 9 . The fill only applies to complete raceways


----------



## steveray (Dec 27, 2012)

But derating applies when it is longer than 24".....and they can't install NM in noncombustible building, and they need a bushing at the top of the EMT, and.......



			
				Dennis said:
			
		

> Look at  Note #2 to Tables in Chapter 9 . The fill only applies to complete raceways


----------

